# Visa rejection and re application



## ADVICEREQUESTOR (Aug 16, 2013)

Dear Exeperienced Forum User, 

I want to know if UAE entry (for starting of employement) visa is rejected by immigration, then can employer re apply for it? 

Also want to know if all pages of passports are required for VISA application. Employer asked only for those page showing resident permit cancellation of another GCC country and it was provided.

Do people provide scanning of all passport pages showing all dates etc. while apply for UAE visa?

Please let me know.


----------

